# AT Italia Razze 9



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

Available in 
• Bright Silver
• PSF w/Black Accent
• PSF w/Silver Accent
Polished Stainless Face (PSF)
*17*X8 *5-100* ET38 ATI 9RAZZE $189.00 26.5 lbs
17X8  5-100 ET38 ATI 9RAZZE $259.00 27.8 lbs
PSF w/Silver


*18*X8 5-100 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE # 249.00 27.5 lbs
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE # 249.00 28.5 lbs
PSF w/Silver & PSF w/Black

 
*19*X8.5 5-100 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 299.00 30 lbs
19X8.5 5-100 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE # 309.00 30.9 lbs
PSF w/Black #
19X8.5 5-100 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 389.00 30.9 lbs
PSF w/Silver 

.

*17*X8 *5-112* ET38 ATI 9RAZZE 189.00 26.5 lb
17X8 5-112 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 259.00 27.8 lb 
PSF w/Silver 


*18*X8 5-112 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 249.00 27.4
18X8 5-112 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 279.00 28.0 lb
PSF w/Black

18X8 5-112 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 319.00 27.4 lb
PSF w/Silver


*19*X8.5 5-112 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 299.00 30.0 lb
19X8.5 5-112 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 359.00 30.9 lb
PSF w/Black
19X8.5 5-112 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 389.00 30.9 lb
PSF w/Silver
# = Discontinued, still available
Prices Subject to change. Check
TTR.com for most current pricing.


..................................About 

.............Select Image To See Other AT Italia Wheels

.

........

.









..*Tires*..*Wheels*..*Suspension*..*Brakes*
As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 4:12 PM 3-2-2005_


----------

